# Thermometer in fermentor?



## Bribie G (7/7/16)

Anyone used one of these? They had some just about identical in Aldi for about $14 last week, had a good look and was tempted. Might see if they are still there next week.

They are inexpensive
They are waterproof
They float
They are remote
They are thermometers.

Hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## klangers (7/7/16)

AND if they work in a swimming pool they'll cope with the chemicals we use to sanitise


----------



## Mikeyr (7/7/16)

Wonder if you could vacpac to avoid any possible taint coming off the plastic?


----------



## n87 (7/7/16)

now you just need to be able to hook the remote display in to the STC as a probe, and all would be good.


----------

